# ? Peroxide ?



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

2 Tomy Jags need a bath.

Any recommendations?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

peroxide bath in the sun will whiten them right up


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ahh I miss cigarettes not


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> ahh I miss cigarettes not


It's not always cigarettes. I have sealed NIP cars that have turned off white and they sit in a climate controlled basement that don't see sun light either. Sometimes its just the plastic


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

If you do ,do the peroxide bath do not touch the decals till the body is dry. They may loosen up some from the soaking


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> It's not always cigarettes. I have sealed NIP cars that have turned off white and they sit in a climate controlled basement that don't see sun light either. Sometimes its just the plastic


I know, i've seen autoworld white thunder tires turn yellow just by looking at them too hard.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> It's not always cigarettes. I have sealed NIP cars that have turned off white and they sit in a climate controlled basement that don't see sun light either. Sometimes its just the plastic


You sir are 100% correct. I have cars, the same car's stored side by side in a Plano Tackle Box. One yellowed, and the other didn't. This is the case with four or five different matching body's. I have three Wht/Grn MonzaGt's stored in the same drawer, and one is a yellow as can be.

I need to take the time and soak mine in the sun. To skeptics .... soaking in the sun works.


----------

